# Triton 3.25hp vs. Milwaukee 3.5hp - which one should I buy?



## jtm (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi folks,

I need a little advice.

I'm just about finished my router table (Norm's design) and I've decided to splurge a little on a new router for it.

Right now, I have a 2hp $71 Craftsman that works just fine. However, I know I'll be making door panels, etc… in the near future, and I'd really like more power.

The much lauded Craftsman 27680 was on sale for $110 this past weekend, so I bought one. But before I picked it up, I happened to read through the Eagle America catalog and noticed the Triton 3.25hp router on sale for $249. So I cancelled the Craftsman and purchased one of those.

Eagle sent me an email today notifying me that the Triton is backordered till mid-August at the earliest. Now, I don't need it right away, but I'd certainly like it right away.

So I looked at my other options and came across the 3.5hp Milwaukee. This thing looks like a beast, and it is very highly regarded. It will only cost me a little more than the Triton ($300 vs. $270 - had to pay shipping for the Triton). However, it doesn't seem to have all the features that the Triton has. I like the above-the-table adjustment on both, but I like that you can switch bits on the Triton as well. I don't really care that the Milwaukee is a fixed base since this will live permanently in my table. I don't want to buy a dedicated lift, so these seem to be the frontrunners for table use without one.

Overall, it just seems like the Triton is more bang for the buck. But is the Milwaukee a better router - irrespective of price?

What would you do? Should I wait for the Triton or order the Milwaukee? Or should I just go with the Craftsman that I originally ordered?

Thanks!


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

To start I wouldn't let the* "claimed"* horse power direct my decision at all.
It really is almost meaningless.

I personally don't like the design of the Tritons, but that is just my opinion.

Do you not like Porter Cable routers?
Or do they not offer the features you want?

"Tools of the Trade" did a review of ten 3+HP routers. A summary follows:

Our overall favorite is the Festool. It's comfortable to use and has unstoppable power and tons of useful features. It also has the best plunging feel and the best plunge-depth locking knob-which, like the trigger switch and speed dial, can be operated without a hand leaving either handle.

Second place goes to the Makita. At one-third the price of the Festool, this router is likely to win over many buyers with a budget. It's the runner-up in both power and plunge smoothness and has the best body-mounted switch and a very quick motor brake.

Freud's FT3000 comes in at a solid third with its mix of smooth plunging action, great power, and nice convenience features like through-the-base adjustments for router-table use.

Leading the rest of the pack is the Freud FT2200, thanks to good features, adequate power, and a very affordable price. Hitachi follows; it has a few clumsy traits, but its high power and low price place it firmly in midrange. Next comes Porter-Cable. This heavy beast is a bit outdated and suffers from a lack of features and surprisingly low power when pushed.

The lower range is occupied by tools that can get the job done-but with a few too many compromises along the way. Although well-made, the Triton is very uncomfortable; it has good potential for use in a router table. Accuracy issues plague the Bosch and the Rockwell, and the DeWalt comes in last because it's clumsy, uncomfortable, and slow.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I've got an MW5625, and it is a beast. However, I'm a big fan of the above table features that the Triton offers….my smaller Freud FT1700 is loaded, and gets the lion's share of table use because of them.


----------



## rrww (Aug 12, 2012)

I liked the Triton until something internally went wrong. Kreg was the distributor at the time, they said send it in and they will check it out. Kreg has some of the best customer service around. A couple days after I sent it in they said they will send a new one. Nothing happened - which is very odd for kreg, so I called again. They said Kreg isn't the distributor anymore for Triton tools - the new distributor will handle the router. Needless to say I still haven't heard anything, or got the router and it's been 5 months. It takes several days to get a response from Tool Stream (The USA Distributor) *BOTTOM LINE* Triton's customer service SUCKS!

Long story short get the Milwaukee - at least it can be serviced if need be. I do like the Triton but who can send out a $300 router for 5 months? BTW - The Triton was only a couple months old when it bit the dust. I do have another Triton running strong for about a year now with no issues. I'll be selling both the Triton's if I ever get the other one back.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I have the 5625 in my table, and i also have the smaller Triton for hand held use. The Tritons are nice, but to me most of the advantages are in the hand held area. True enough, they have above the table bit changes; but that has always seemed a little less important to me than others. My choice would be the Milwaukee, in a lift it's (IMHO) replacing the PC 7518 as the RT standard. Without a lift, it still has table adjustments built in. Crank mentioned the Freud 3000, and if you could find one (no longer sold in this country) it also has the above the table bit change and would be quite a bit cheaper than either the Triton and Milwaukee.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

As rrww said. The Triton distributor's CS sucks. 
My favorite for the RT with a lift is the PC7518. Although, I haven't had an opportunity to use Fred's choice, the Milwaukee.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I can only speak for the triton. I've had one in my table for a few years now. It does have a nice lift from above the table and lift it way up and and auto locks and the bit removes with one wrench turn. All good stuff. Two things I can say about it that I really like. One is that the customer service is almost personal. I had an issue with the routers collet. I got personal emails and a new collet in the mail shipped quickly. The second thing is, i don't know about others, but this thing really cranks. Put in oak full bore with a large bit and the router doesn't even sound like it's slowing down. Of course it's still good to take small bites for smoothness/less ripping, but this router is powerful.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I have the Milwaukee that lives permanently under my router table and I do like the above the table adjustment and the way the motor slides in the base. It has plenty of power to turn large panel raising bits and while you can't remove the bits from above table while the router is still installed, I haven't found this to be a major nuisance.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

I have had Craftsman, back in the day, when that meant something. Not any more. Skip it.

Triton. I have no opinion.

Milwaukee 5625-20 is a beast. I have run THOUSANDS of feet of wood through my router table using the Milwaukee and I am glad I bought it. I had a Porter Cable in my previous table and when it died, I thought I would try the Milwaukee.

I am so glad I did. It has bee a real pleasure to use in my router table. I do not use it for free hand work.

I have a Festool 1400EQ and it is the best hand held router but only purchase if you are flush with cash, have all the tools that you really need, and do a LOT of free hand routing.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

I have a 48"x 60" router table with 2 routers mounted in it, a 3 1/4 hp. Freud and a 3 1/4 hp. Triton. The Freud has been in service for 12 years and last year I replaced my table mounted Bosch 1 3/4 hp. variable speed plunge router with the Triton. 2 routers minimize set ups for repeatability and yes it's an indulgence with a price tag.
I really like the Bosch for hand held work, so it got a new permanent duty assignment.
I've been quite pleased with the addition of a Ridged trim router, that little guy likes all of my 1/4" bits.
No experience with a Milwaukee Router, but I have one of their Sawz-alls and a 1/2" D-handled HD drill that I wouldn't trade for another brand.

Best Regards in your search for a router for your table. 
Work Safely and have Fun. - Grandpa Len.


----------



## todd1962 (Oct 23, 2013)

I like my Triton but I haven't had to deal with CS on it. Given the latest comments I might reconsider if I was doing it over. CS is very important when you need it!


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have the Porter Cable 7518 and it is a beast. While it has been around for a fair amount of time, it is still a very good choice for a router table. I have run so much wood through it making paneled doors, molding and everything else and never had a problem.

My advice is to pick one which has been around awhile and has had a good history. I think that he Milwaukee and the Porter Cable are both good ones and will last a long time.


----------



## jtm (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm trying to avoid the porter cable since it adds a few hundred for a lift.

This router table project got very expensive very fast.

When you factor in the price of all the materials and 3hp router, I could have bought a decent shaper.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

> This router table project got very expensive very fast.
> 
> When you factor in the price of all the materials and 3hp router, I could have bought a decent shaper.
> 
> - jtm


Most of us found that to be true, but look at the cost of shaper tooling compared to router bits, and things even out fairly quickly.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I recommend the Freud FT 1700 if you can find one. My second choice would be the Freud FT3000. Third the Triton or Dewalt.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

i have the triton so far its been a good one .i like the locking feature .


----------



## jtm (Dec 2, 2013)

Where are these routers made?


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Triton is made in Australia.


> Where are these routers made?
> 
> - jtm


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

My oldest router is a Craftsman that is probably over 40 years old. It only has a 1/4" collet and the rack/pinion is nearly worn out. I haven't used it for quite some time because the the Colt is much easier to use.

I have two PC, one is about 30 years old, single speed, the other is about 15 old, variable speed, and neither has ever given me a real problem, the older one needed a new power cord. I love my PC's because they are not too heavy (to use since I have RA) and, apparently, very reliable. I have the plunge base and the fixed base that fit both of these and the old Craftsman too.

I also have a Bosch Colt that I got as a present and find it very handy but it only accepts 1/4" bits.

*The Festool router cost more than my 45+ year old Craftsman table saw, no way!*


----------



## retfr8flyr (Oct 30, 2013)

OP one thing to consider about the Triton, in a table, is they have a safety feature that requires the switch on the router to be in the off position to fully raise the bit for bit change. You also have to go under the table to lock in the bit setting you have made with the crank. Just a couple of things that aren't nearly as convenient as having a lift. i am not familiar with the Milwaukee so i don't know if it requires the same things.

I have the smaller MOF 001 router and I tried using it in my table, to avoid getting a lift. I had it mounted in a DC box and connected to an extra switch before I found out about the off switch feature, real men never read the manual. With my setup it was just easier to just pull the plate out of the table, to change bits, then to try and go through the DC box door. I ended up getting a PC 7518 and a lift and I just use the Triton for hand work now.


----------



## jtm (Dec 2, 2013)

Wow. Just went to home depot. All the Milwaukee tools are made in China. I always though Milwaukee was a premium brand and would have expected anywhere EXCEPT China.

Even dewalt's stuff is Mexico/Taiwan.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Before China got into the picture, back in the '70's, I did some research and found that many of the big name power tool were actually assembled by a company in Chicago … still in the US last time I looked. But once China got into the picture this company is probably out of business or changed their business model.

There were a few exception, Porter-Cable and Milwaukee and a couple of others were made and assembled by the companies.

I believe that PC is still assembled in the US … but you can't determine that from their website.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

I did not know about Milwaukee being made in China, but I used to have the 3.5hp Milwaukee router, and it was certainly my favorite router. I loved that router. I sold it as a financial move to liquidate under utilized tooling. I wish I still had it, but even if I did still have that router, it would rarely ever get used in our shop.

But what an awesome router! Would love to own another some day.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I have the triton and it is doing great for me in the table where it is dedicated. Handheld it is a beast. I don't think I'll ever try that. Above the table stuff works just like I had hoped. I have to open the door to unlock the lock and close the safety switch for bit changes. Once you learn where those things are you don't have to bend down to look anymore. The collets are great so far. I have had problems with my hitachi collets locking onto the bits, but not with the triton. I highly recommend it.

The Milwaukee I have no experience with.


----------



## jtm (Dec 2, 2013)

> I have the triton and it is doing great for me in the table where it is dedicated. Handheld it is a beast. I don t think I ll ever try that. Above the table stuff works just like I had hoped. I have to open the door to unlock the lock and close the safety switch for bit changes. Once you learn where those things are you don t have to bend down to look anymore. The collets are great so far. I have had problems with my hitachi collets locking onto the bits, but not with the triton. I highly recommend it.
> 
> The Milwaukee I have no experience with.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


If you still have to go under the table to lock the Triton, I don't see all that much benefit over the Milwaukee.


----------



## rrww (Aug 12, 2012)

When I bought the triton I didn't know that either, still having to go under the table to lock the height after adjustments are made and in my table reaching the power switch without seeing is a pain, I don't see any advantages with this system for table use.

I even drilled a hole in the cast iron top for height adjustments, now I never use the crank arm, I just do it from under the table using the fine height adjustment knob then engage the height lock. It's still fairly quick, and I don't change bits often, but if you are switching bits its something to consider.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

The Milwaukee stuff just isn't what it used to me. Most of mine is 8-15 years old and was made in Brookfield, WI or in Germany. Unfortunately the quality has suffered, but more importantly, you're exporting your money buying what used to be a "premium" brand tool.


----------



## cpd011 (Jul 15, 2009)

I have not used either but I know that the Triton is on clearance at menards for $209.00.


----------



## jtm (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh man.

Unfortunately i live in the northeast so the closest Menards is a 2hr flight away in Michigan. The killer is that I was just in Michigan two days ago on a business trip.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I can't believe there are still people who did not realize ALL power tools, with a very few tiny exceptions, are made in China. 
FYI, so is your cell phone, TV, computer, printer, lawn mower engine, coffee pot, microwave and just about every thing else. Where have you people been?


----------



## jtm (Dec 2, 2013)

Sorry Crank, but a lot of my tools are made in Mexico/Taiwan, and most of my hand tools are still U.S.

So it was a very legitimate question.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

> Oh man.
> 
> Unfortunately i live in the northeast so the closest Menards is a 2hr flight away in Michigan. The killer is that I was just in Michigan two days ago on a business trip.
> 
> - jtm


You may not have lost out, they aren't available in all stores. I just checked around me and none of the 5 closest stores to me have it. It is in a store about 50 miles away. Had it been in one of the nearby stores I would have been happy to get you one and ship it.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

For 209, it must have been the smaller triton. I bought mine from amazon. I have no idea if it is better than the Milwaukee. I just know it is a huge improvement over having to remove my hitachi completely from the table to change bits. You can remove the safety stop for the power switch easy enough and not have to mess with that, but you can't get around the lock.


----------



## gtbuzz (Sep 19, 2011)

> For 209, it must have been the smaller triton.
> - firefighterontheside


That's what I thought too, but I just went and checked and sure enough, $209.99 for the 3.25hp version. Unfortunately, it's only available in store, and it doesn't look like all stores at that.

I paid $250 for it a few years ago when they were throwing in the guide bushing set that I've never used. Recently Highland was offering the 2hp and 3.25hp for $220 / $250 with a free palm belt sander, but that deal is over. Was thinking about picking up the 2hp one just to get in on that but I missed it. Short of that deal, this seems like the best one out there if you can get it on it.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Well I'll be a monkey's uncle. I just checked my local menards and they do indeed have the tra001 for 209. I think I paid 269. It says clearance. I wonder why it's on clearance.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

> When I bought the triton I didn t know that either, still having to go under the table to lock the height after adjustments are made and in my table reaching the power switch without seeing is a pain, I don t see any advantages with this system for table use.
> 
> I even drilled a hole in the cast iron top for height adjustments, now I never use the crank arm, I just do it from under the table using the fine height adjustment knob then engage the height lock. It s still fairly quick, and I don t change bits often, but if you are switching bits its something to consider.
> 
> - rrww


My Freud FT1700 is has a topside height adjust….I guess I always thought the Triton had one too.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

I own 32 routers I would have 35 except for the 3 Tritons I threw in the dumpster, I have 3 Freud plunge, the rest are all Porter Cable, your call….. Just saying. Then again I do woodworking for a living , so they get worked hard .


----------



## InstantSiv (Jan 12, 2014)

32/35… I envy you!

What was wrong with the tritons?


----------



## jtm (Dec 2, 2013)

I decided to go with the Craftsman Professional for the time being, and here's why:

I paid $100 for the Craftsman, and I assume the 14-amp, 2.5HP motor will do most of what I need. For the record, I have both the 12-amp fixed, and 12-amp plunge craftsman routers, which I paid a total of $130 for on sale. So now I have three, and it cost me less than either the Triton or Milwaukee.

I don't need to make raised panels right now, but I will be building new kitchen cabinets next year. Maybe then, a 3HP+ router will be justified.

The other thought is that there seems to be a huge price swing on the Tritons. I've seen them for $199, all the way up to $300.

So in the meantime, the Craftsman will get me by. When a good deal comes up on the Triton/Milwaukee/PC, I'll grab one then.

Oh, and you can never have too many routers.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*jtm*, my Craftsman served me well for over 35 years and the only reason I don't use it as much as I used to is that it does not use 1/2" bits. It still runs like a top with 1/4" bits in it!


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

Tritons may be on "clearance" due to the recent switch of US distributors. It is no longer Kreg Tools is longer the distributor and now Toolstream Inc. As a result, supply chains are disrupted (for now) until there are any new agreements from the retail chains.

http://www.tritontools.com/en-US/News/138


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Some shapers (Grizzly, Jet, at least) have a router collet accessory. So you can have the powerful induction motor of a shaper and still use your router bits.


----------



## bbi (Jul 21, 2014)

I bought a Milwaukee saws 5 years ago, It's still good, I like it. With Triton, I have no opinion.


----------

